# Hamburg PA October 20th



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Yay! October tends to be one of the most pleasant Hamburg shows! Not 100F and no snow. Not to mention the pretty drive!
So, who's coming and what are you bringing?
Let me know if you want to wholesale any juvis. 
Also, if you'd like me to reserve any choice stock just lmk!
Oh, and lets skip the bug eating contest - the FL event got enough press. I'm thinking PDF licking might be safer. 

Here is what I have available:
Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red, breeding grps)
Blue Leg Vents
Giant orange male
Prob female Patricia
Matecho Male
3 citronella males

Juvis:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Leucomelas
Colbalt Tincs
Yellow Galacts
Santa Isabels
Vittatus

Bugs:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Cuturing supplies
Supplements
Etc.

Check out the website for pictures and more details. PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and see you all there!
Keith


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I just decided to also put my group of 7 1.5-2.5yr old azureventris up for sale.  I love these guys, but I need the space. They are impossible to catch (lots of rocks for hiding in their tank) so I'll only bring them to the show if someone wants them. $350 for the group, no subdivision.
Keith


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> I just decided to also put my group of 7 1.5-2.5yr old azureventris up for sale.  I love these guys, but I need the space. They are impossible to catch (lots of rocks for hiding in their tank) so I'll only bring them to the show if someone wants them. $350 for the group, no subdivision.
> Keith


Keith
Do you know for sure if you have a female in the group?


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

There is at least one proven male. The rest I do not know as they have not bred for me.



JeremyHuff said:


> Keith
> Do you know for sure if you have a female in the group?


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Isos and Springs coming out of my ears! If anyone needs any, I can bring them to the Hamburg show. All prices will be $1 less than going prices (just want these to find their way to members who need them). I have pinks (from Pumilio and Frogboy) and white springs (don't know if they're temperate or not); I have gray isos, orange isos, and white isos.

If you're the guy last time who said he wanted some at Hamburg (and you know who you are) and never showed or had the courtesy to tell me you changed your mind, don't bother to contact me this time.

*ALSO, DUE TO HEALTH REASONS, EXPECT TO BE SELLING A GOOD MANY OF MY PUMS.*

Ed


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll be creepin around the show with the GF lol this will be the first time in a long time that I'll be actively shopping, with deeper pockets then before too  this could get bad


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll be there! Definitely looking to get some tropical springtails and isopods for my new viv. I'll stop by at your table Keith. Wish I would've known about the azurieventris a bit sooner. Already put a hold on some frogs.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Think those azureiventris are spoken for 

Here is my availability at the show:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/88333-hamburg-availability.html#post780626


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes Greg they are yours!



mydumname said:


> Think those azureiventris are spoken for
> 
> Here is my availability at the show:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/88333-hamburg-availability.html#post780626


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Yes Greg they are yours!



Haha, glad to be getting them


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Keith 

How much are you asking for the male Matecho? By any chance do you need a female? I beleive I have two.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Yes Greg they are yours!


Haha, that's OK. I'm getting some good frogs from Greg!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Pm on its way.


ggazonas said:


> Keith
> 
> How much are you asking for the male Matecho? By any chance do you need a female? I beleive I have two.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Do you know where your table will be at Hamburg?



ems1016 said:


> Isos and Springs coming out of my ears! If anyone needs any, I can bring them to the Hamburg show. All prices will be $1 less than going prices (just want these to find their way to members who need them). I have pinks (from Pumilio and Frogboy) and white springs (don't know if they're temperate or not); I have gray isos, orange isos, and white isos.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

He is usually behind Dales Bearded Dragons. Not sure if thats the case this show. Btw tell PP I said hi.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

Michael Shrom said:


> Do you know where your table will be at Hamburg?


Michael:

Since I will be coming directly from a doctor's visit in NYC, I will not have a table. My cell is (315) 266-7915 and I expect to be there at 11 a.m. until about 1-2 p.m. I'll need to know in advance what you'd like me to bring. The isos and springs will be sold at very low prices since I have an over abundance. 

As for the frogs, the Eldorados are sold, but I still have available the Escudos and Auratus Campagnas.

Ed


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Was great to see everyone today! Thanks to Rick and Greg for the trades. Pretty decent turn out to the show overall, although people were holding their $ closer than last year this time. Not a lot of excitement to be honest - a pretty tame show for hamburg. I'll blame that on Buddy since he skipped. Temps in the low 80s - can't complain. I would have liked to see some more memorable t-shirts though. Maybe in December. 
Keith


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry Keith. Hope to see you in February, that is if I can get through mobs of people (yes I'm talking about you PP) 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

